# Id This Frog from the wild please



## Otorongo (Jun 18, 2009)

Hello, I am interested to know if there is any viewer that might be able to identify this dendrobate that I found last week, downstream from Iquitos, Peru. possibly someone has a complex of this species in captivity? I am not sure, some other herpetologist were quite surprised when they saw the picture. Any comments or Ideas will be helpful!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

WOW! That is an awesome frog. Looks like it has features of multiple species, but there are so many locality morphs its hard to say,but it looks like an amazonicus, or ventrimaculatus in many ways and like a fantasticus or imitator in others.


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

Its cool looking for sure...


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

looks like a "lowland" fantasticus. its got white lines on body and blue lines on back legs with an orange head. try looking at dendrobates.org


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I would also say some sort of fantasticus morph, except the only thing that throws me off is that the body is almost half orange and the striping on the head extends to the back. Very interesting tho.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

lookslike one of the orange headed fants that Mark will be bringing in at the end of the year.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

i still say the lowland morph....










i have another with a very orange head, and one with almost no blue. they are very variable.


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

I was going to say lowland fant.. and read on down to see what others said.. and "thedude" also said same so I agree with thedude... mine do not have the butterfly or star crowns on the heads as my normal fants do.. in fact 2 of my lowland fants look nearly identical to the pic posted by thedude... these are simply gorgeous frogs.. Peter


----------

